# Anyone here start on Ebay then start own website?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been trying to convince our Ebay customers to purchase from our website but only about 1/4 of them do. We place business cards in each sale with the website Info and a 10% off coupon code. We send out emails weekly as well. Even sell about $3. cheaper on average but Ebay sales still out do our website. I am trying my hardest not to be dependent on Ebay. Anyone have any success with a similar situation? Thanks!


----------



## ohioguy33 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have seen the same results. Some people just love ebay.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

What about if I have a website already? How much could I benefit from putting some of my shirts up on Ebay as well?

Of course I would include a business card and such in every order.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

What I do Is once I make a sale on Ebay and payment is received I send the customer an email and thank them for their purchase and offer a 10% Off Discount code for our website If they sign up for our news letter. I have accumulated a little over 4000 email addresses this way which helps.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i think people feel more secure on ebay. does your site have a security certificate and do you display it? that might help ease some people's fears...


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, secured site with the SSL Shield shown on the homepage and i also offer Paypal. I am trying my hardest to have at least 50% of my sales come from my website but Ebay still takes the cake right now. Its more like 80% Ebay 20% website. Its scary to think if Ebay ever went away I would be pretty much done.... Need this to change.


----------



## GoldieGirl (May 8, 2012)

> once I make a sale on Ebay and payment is received I send the customer an email and thank them for their purchase and offer a 10% Off Discount code for our website


That's never worked for me. What HAS worked is including a promotional Discount card in their package which refers the customer back to my website.


----------



## SouthernSwag (May 22, 2012)

Do you guys sale more custom work on ebay or pre designed shirts?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you marketing your website in any other way?

eBay has built in traffic already there for you so unless you are doing some marketing / advertising of your website eBay will probably continue to produce more.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

If fleabay is working, why fight it?
It's costly, but, so is the time and expense of your own website, which is underperforming right now. 
I say get an ebay store and start selling!


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

How long have you started your own website? Maybe need a longer time to lead them to your own site. Most of them are used to using Ebay. The people who visit Ebay and unique website are different, so you could not expecting your clients all go to your website. Try other ways to promote your own website, such as SEO and google adwords


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I thinks for making a business brand, anyone must have to start from their own site not from ebay or any other help. For dealing experience you may use ebay but, for professional business you must have your own business which is not linked by any-other site.


----------



## rosijohnson79 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you tried to sell your shirts on gilt.com or ruelala.com?


----------



## nophoto (Jun 1, 2012)

How did you build your brand on eBay?
Who browses shirts there? 

Are people just searching for t-shirts and finding you?


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

TeesForChange said:


> i think people feel more secure on ebay. does your site have a security certificate and do you display it? that might help ease some people's fears...


Has anyone gotten her book yet?
Sounds interesting.
Any recs on books dealing with e-commerce as far as shirts go?
Thanks.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

printingray said:


> I thinks for making a business brand, anyone must have to start from their own site not from ebay or any other help. For dealing experience you may use ebay but, for professional business you must have your own business which is not linked by any-other site.


 But, then how do you get people to see your website?
It's easy to make one...difficult to get people to view it.


----------

